# My truck started without a key



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the key was out and it started, the ignition interlock and switch is done. 

Be careful and post up and update. Get a voltmeter/test light and start from the bottom up.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

could be a short.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> If the key was out and it started, the ignition interlock and switch is done.
> 
> Be careful and post up and update. Get a voltmeter/test light and start from the bottom up.


What is the ignition interlock and what do you mean start from the bottom up? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds like a bad/stuck solenoid. The ignition interlock only allows the power to get to the solenoid via the ignition switch. The solenoid is simply a switch in the positive cable from the battery to the starter. To verify this, unhook the small "hot" wire from the solenoid and hook the battery back up. This is the wire that energizes the solenoid to complete/close the circuit. If it still turns over then the solenoid is stuck in the closed position. Pretty unusuall, but I have seen it happen. If it does not turn over, then the problem lies in the ignition switch circuit.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Try to safely do as much troubleshooting while the problem is active.

With both ends of the battery disconnected, check for continuity across the solenoid. You can use a dvom and measure resistance. If the resistance is zero (continuity), the solenoid is stuck.

Let us know the results of this test and how many small leads the solenoid has connected.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The solenoid coil wire could be shorted activating the solenoid.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Dunno what it is, but I want to be your auto parts guy. I might sell you a whole engine next. :whistling2:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you saw smoke on the drivers side, low, at the rear of the engine, then I would check the ignition switch. The actual electrical ignition switch is close to the floor, mounted on top of the steering column tube. A rod runs up to the key switch. There may be a short in the wiring near near that switch. I am assuming that the truck is stick shift, but if it's automatic, then the neutral safety switch at the base of the steering column too. You could have a short there. Unplug them and inspect the connectors. Look for any burned tape or wrapping.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't like this kind of thread. The Op has a dangerous situation going on. And with no update, we don't know if he got seriously injured. Or managed to fix it, and all is ok.


----------

